# Ss p938



## SS938BRG (Oct 20, 2015)

I did a lot of research on the 938 before buying one. One of the items I liked was the ability to chamber a round with the safety on. Just picked up my 938 today. Went to chamber a round with the safety on and was a no go. Anyone know why I cannot chamber a round with the safety on?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Either the reviews were wrong or you have a defective weapon.......


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Correct. The safety does not lock the slide like it does on a 1911. Sling shotting the slide on a full mag can be problematic for a couple of reasons. 

1: you ride the slide and it doesn't generate enough force to chamber a round.
2: you short stroke the slide and it doesn't travel all the way to the rear therefore not generating enough force to chamber a round.
3. Small mags full of ammo put more tension or drag on the bottom of the slide and can impede slide velocity when starting with the slide forward.

There are issues with chamber empty carry, these are just some of them.

Try it with a downloaded mag and make sure you are manipulating the slide correctly, pull it all the way to the rear and let it go. If you are keeping your hand on the slide as it travels forward your are not helping it but hindering its travel.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, my memory is a little fuzzy, but I think the safety might need to be off when originally cocking the hammer and that if starting hammer down, the safety will prevent the hammer from cocking.

Cock the hammer first. Then engage the safety.

I'll play around with a similar model this evening and post back.


----------



## SS938BRG (Oct 20, 2015)

Mystery solved. You can chamber a round with the safety on, however, the hammer first needs to be in the cocked position. I was trying to chamber a round with the safety on with the hammer down. This is my first single action only weapon so the concept is opposite of my double action Beretta 92FS.

Hammer cocked, safety on then I am able to chamber a round. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## SS938BRG (Oct 20, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> Also, my memory is a little fuzzy, but I think the safety might need to be off when originally cocking the hammer and that if starting hammer down, the safety will prevent the hammer from cocking.
> 
> Cock the hammer first. Then engage the safety.
> 
> I'll play around with a similar model this evening and post back.


Thanks VA Marine. Just as you said. Mystery solved. You can chamber a round with the safety on, however, the hammer first needs to be in the cocked position. I was trying to chamber a round with the safety on with the hammer down. This is my first single action only weapon so the concept is opposite of my double action Beretta 92FS.

Hammer cocked, safety on then I am able to chamber a round. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## dalto (Oct 13, 2015)

The hammer has to be cocked before the safety is engaged.

- Cock the hammer(with your thumb or rack the slide)
- Engage the safety
- Insert the magazine

Now you should be able to chamber a round with the safety engaged.

What is practical application of chambering a round with the safety engaged?

EDIT: apparently I type waaay too slow.


----------



## SS938BRG (Oct 20, 2015)

dalto said:


> The hammer has to be cocked before the safety is engaged.
> 
> - Cock the hammer(with your thumb or rack the slide)
> - Engage the safety
> ...


No worries. I appreciate the feedback.


----------

